# Our lil pygmy girl Lucy



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

See how her horns are messed up? But we don't care. We are just happy to have our little girl home!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

She sure is a cutey. I have never seen horns like that either - I was really staring at her picture before I read what you wrote.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

such a cutie girl!

I wonder if her horns were burnt but not properlly or if she was given bad nutrien when they were growing.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

She's pretty.  Wish I could find a buck that looked like her. Lol


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she is such a shorty. LOL She looks great and I have a new doe with a horn like that and I am trying to take it off with the castrating bands.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

fc - Oliver, the one I gave away last Friday, looks just like her. Oh I wish I would've known before that guy got her. 

Teresa & Stacey - we think they are scurs from someone messing up the disbudding. And I am thinking that while she was at my friend's she didn't get the right minerals. She aborted once as well. Vet said only way he'd take them off is with anesthesia. She's too precious to chance not coming out of it. the one that goes back toward her head may be shaved down some to make sure it doesn't go into the head or hurt her.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea I should have said scur and not horn. I will let you know how my two I banded go. So far they show no pain what so ever and I banded them 5 days ago. Scurs are easier to remove with bands than a full horn. Those pygmy horns seem really hard to burn and get it all. They have a really wide horn base.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw a scur, like the one going back, on a pygmy once that someone took a hack saw blade to it and cut it down a bit. He said it didn't bleed a drop. The scur was like an inch around at the point where he cut it


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's pretty! I love the caramel coloring!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL! She ain't caramel, sweetie. That's buck...cologne. hahaha She's white with black. Best laugh I've had all day!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what you mean but in the pygmy breed she is considered light caramel.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, that is confusing as can be. 
I'll have to remember that when/if she has kids so I can describe them. If Oliver didn't breed her before he left, I found a lady not far from here that will breed her to her pygmy buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... _chart.asp

http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... amples.asp


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

She's pretty!! She's tiny too!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh she is so sweet


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Stacey, I had forgotten about that chart. Still say that's silly. 

Yes, tiny she is. I think she is starting to buddy up with Willie. She's the only one littler than him. haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a pretty girl...even if sheis wearing "buck cologne" !! And being "light carmel" with the black is even more striking than "medium carmel" like my Tilly...which with Hank my black buck I have only ever gotten 1 medium carmel kid out of her...I do hope you get some carmel babies...they are so pretty!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a little sweetheart! And yes, she is a caramel...Lol!!! 

As far as her 'scurs' they probably have little blood flow, and are also probably fairly loose; you may even be able to 'wiggle them' back and forth. I would just get some castrating bands and slide them on them, and get those scurs gone, before they grow back into her head; well, that one anyway...and that other one is in a perfect position to poke someone's eye out by accident...  Scurs are much easier and painless to remove by banding than horns are...


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

The vet hasn't had a chance to look at her yet, so I'll see what he says whenever I can get her there. He doesn't work Saturdays and I work an hour away, so I'll have to take an hour or 2 vacation and I just used mine up. Another cycle and maybe I can take her.


----------

